# Tobias Gray has entered the fray



## tobiasgray (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello all! I have joined here to largely connect with other writers and creative types and to make new friends. Can't wait to get to know you. 

Edit: I also need to find a good avatar. Hm. 

-tg


----------



## Pluralized (Jul 2, 2017)

Hello there, Tobias. Hope you enjoy this place as much as the rest of us do.

I'm Skelterborne by name, Unicorn by general description. See you 'round the forums. Welcome!


----------



## tobiasgray (Jul 2, 2017)

Pluralized said:


> Hello there, Tobias. Hope you enjoy this place as much as the rest of us do.
> 
> I'm Skelterborne by name, Unicorn by general description. See you 'round the forums. Welcome!


Thanks for the welcome!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PiP (Jul 2, 2017)

Hi Tobias and welcome to our creative community. What do you like to write -fiction, non-fiction, prose, scripts?


----------



## tobiasgray (Jul 2, 2017)

PiP said:


> Hi Tobias and welcome to our creative community. What do you like to write -fiction, non-fiction, prose, scripts?


I usually write fiction and have dabbled in scripts. Will probably work at writing more of them in the future. 

As for what genres of fiction I like to write it's a bit of everything. Sci-fi, high fantasy, urban fantasy, steampunk, weird fiction, to name a few. 

I write largely short stories and other short forms. I am currently working on a couple co-written novels though. 

-tg

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## PiP (Jul 2, 2017)

tobiasgray said:


> I write largely short stories and other short forms. I am currently working on a couple co-written novels though.



That's cool. Have you submitted any of your shorts for publication? 
I try and notify members of any call for submissions I find on my travels around the net and post them <here>. Hopefully some of our members find them useful 

We also organise a couple of monthly writing challenges. Have you checked out our writing challenges?

Once you are a fully fledged member you are welcome to enter or share your work on the creative boards.

In the meantime, join in the discussions and make yourself at home.  Any questions just ask.


----------



## tobiasgray (Jul 3, 2017)

Thanks  

I haven't submitted any of them for publication beyond our local writing group. I was hoping to collect them into volumes, and I have looked at a few different anthologies but haven't found one that I like just yet. 

I've been writing for most of my life but it has only really been a year since I've decided to buckle in and make something out of this. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Firemajic (Jul 3, 2017)

tobiasgray said:


> Hello all! I have joined here to largely connect with other writers and creative types and to make new friends. Can't wait to get to know you.
> 
> Edit: I also need to find a good avatar. Hm.
> 
> -tg




HellllllooooOOOoo..... Welcome to wonderful WF!! It is a fabulous thing to hang out with like minded people... kinda keeps you motivated and inspired... join the fun, and it is sooo nice to meet you


----------



## tobiasgray (Jul 3, 2017)

Firemajic said:


> HellllllooooOOOoo..... Welcome to wonderful WF!! It is a fabulous thing to hang out with like minded people... kinda keeps you motivated and inspired... join the fun, and it is sooo nice to meet you


Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Brown (Jul 4, 2017)

Hello and welcome to WF I hope that your enjoying your exploration. 

Check out the different groups and challenges that there are, as they can be a good place to socialise and get advice from like minded members. Also if need a helping hand then do not hesitate to ask. 

See you around.


----------



## tobiasgray (Jul 6, 2017)

H.Brown said:


> Hello and welcome to WF I hope that your enjoying your exploration.
> 
> Check out the different groups and challenges that there are, as they can be a good place to socialise and get advice from like minded members. Also if need a helping hand then do not hesitate to ask.
> 
> See you around.


Thanks, I'll poke around a bit more as I get more acclimated. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------

